# IFT or ER Tech



## Harvey (Nov 8, 2011)

Thinking of Acadian or an ER Tech position, Just need some experience as I cannot jump into medic school right away. (bills) any thoughts?


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 8, 2011)

What part of Tx?


----------



## truetiger (Nov 8, 2011)

Depends on what kind of things the ER is willing to let techs do.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 8, 2011)

Austin, I know ATCEMS hires Basics as dispatchers, but they require one year of related experience.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 8, 2011)

Well I don't know too much about A town's hospitals. Like truetiger said, I'd recommend finding out if the local er techs are even able to do anything. Here, certain hospitals let their techs do a lot, others just let their techs transport beds. Also, if Austin is anything like San Antonio, ER tech spots are very hard to come by.

Acadian is a good service. I'd work for them if I was allowed


----------



## tssemt2010 (Nov 8, 2011)

i would do an ER tech job, get more experience that way, you get to see the worst of the worst and can typically start IVs as a basic in the ER as well


----------



## Nervegas (Nov 9, 2011)

There is also Washington County EMS which is a bit of a drive from austin, but is a 911 system. Honestly, even IFT's can be good for experience as a new EMT. These are generally sick people, you can hone assessment skills, and history taking while getting comfortable with talking to and treating patients. Even if it is just taking vitals, monitoring them and moving them from bed to bed. Occasionally you will get a good call that requires you to intervene. The ER is good, but the jobs are scarce and usually require some time in the field first.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the input, Ive put some apps out hopefully I'll get a hit.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 9, 2011)

Im not sure if this should be posted to International EMS, I figure its a continuation of this thread so I hope I dont ruffle any feathers. I applied for an EMT-B position in Iraq. I have prior experience in Iraq so hopefully that will help. My question is as a contractor what should be a ball park salary of an EMT in Iraq? Im thinking around 85k


----------



## SixEightWhiskey (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah i'm not really sure how you ended up in this thread. Put this in either international or even military might be more helpful. but 85k isn't bad at all, but considering how hard it is to get a job here for EMT-B's i would take whatever they offer that is reasonable.


----------



## WhiskeySix5 (Nov 13, 2011)

Harvey said:


> Thinking of Acadian or an ER Tech position, Just need some experience as I cannot jump into medic school right away. (bills) any thoughts?



Most facilities want an ER Tech WITH experience, rather than looking to gain it, and then on top of that they look at clinical experience as the preferred experience as your interaction with the patient is so much different in the ER. Also, most facilities really want medics, or an basic with a good amount of experience, but YMMV in the Austin area. Up here, I only know of one hospital that is liberal with the procedures basics can do.

As far as IFT... I think it is what you make of it. I have been in EMS off and on for 15 years and done 911 and IFT. As I have gotten older I have found there is so much to be learned on an IFT call. As Nerve mentioned the folks can present with a wide variety of complaints, and it is a great opportunity to learn meds, see and hear different signs / symptoms, etc. 

It may not be glamorous, but the truth is it is the majority of work. Then again, I am one of the people who would rather run calls than sit at post for 12 hours!

W


----------



## dl1245 (Nov 16, 2011)

ER Tech job is great, but usually only for experienced EMT's


----------



## NorCal (Nov 25, 2011)

ER Tech seem to vary from location to location. Where I'm at, most of the EMT-B/EMT-P are always looking to jump over to ER Tech because we tend make more. However, that may not be the case in other places.

Generally speaking, most Emergency Department's want clinical experience over most others. But once you have your foot in the door your golden. Its just getting your foot in the door that is difficult. I could tell you how I did it, but then I'd have to kill you, lol.


----------

